# Recordings of Mozart Eine Kleine NachtMusik performed on period instruments?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Do you know recordings of Mozart Eine Kleine NachtMusik KV 525 performed on period instruments? If so, can you please tell me about them? I don't know if I asked this before but I am really interested in it.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

This might be the best one:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If I would you, I go with: Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, Janos Rolla, it's not HIP but a in between, wonderful playing.


----------

